# Utility furnace tune and efficiency check.



## superplumer_mi (Dec 31, 2012)

What are the list of services performed for a combustion efficiency tune up for gas boilers and furnaces. I use a Bacharach unit.


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

what the??????
what have you been doing since 1979?


----------

